

Dyn.js - invokedynamic-based javascript implementation for the JVM - franze
https://github.com/dynjs/dyn.js

======
equark
Any benchmarks?

~~~
pbalduino
Not yet, but it'll come soon. Between, so far I cannot see any use in
benchmarks.

------
wavephorm
For those like me who have left the Oracle world behind, apparently Java 7 has
a new bytecode mode called invokedynamic which allows for dynamically typed
language support:

<http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/DynTypeLang/>

It's not spelled out very well, but I assume this Dyn.js will make
interpreters like Rhino obsolete??

~~~
bensummers
Rhino is going to support invokedynamic in the next version, and I believe
Oracle is doing a new invokedynamic based interpreter too.

~~~
pbalduino
You can find more details here: www.infoq.com/news/2011/10/dynjs

